
The rise of the female founder - domino
http://versiononeventures.com/rise-female-founder/
======
bvanvugt
Curious how the number of female founders in non-US portfolios compares.

------
ps4fanboy
I wonder what the success rate is now for Pitched and Funded vs just funded
(Male/Female)

~~~
bwertz
My (anecdotal) experience is that the success rate of female founders to
convert a pitch to funding is significantly higher - might be due to the fact
that only the most talented female founders have currently the courage to
think about starting a company.

~~~
ps4fanboy
If there is really a stronger success rate it is more than likely a bias than
a gender based attribute.

~~~
bwertz
Why do you think that? Compare it to the type of customers you attract at
different stage of building a product: your first customers are always the
most passionate, most valuable customers. As you broaden the customer base,
you attract people that are way less into your product. Female founders are
still a very small group, only the most passionate, most courageous, most
talented ones are currently considering becoming entrepreneurs. Once being a
female founder is the new normal, pitch to funding rates between males and
females will be much closer again. Having said all that, this is just a theory
based on anecdotal experience.

~~~
ps4fanboy
That would only be potentially true if more males in this industry are
pitching as a percentage than females. I have not seen anything to suggest
that this is the case.

------
marincounty
I'm all for more women in engineering and technology, but as I said to a
customer recently,"I don't think I have ever hear a female say,"I reballed the
faulty nvida chip with artic 5 in the a with a hair dryer at 3 a.m., didn't
work and I spent the next 40 hrs. trying to fix it!". Actually, I'm kind of
glad most women aren't interested in the stuff I'm interested in. As to power
and money, most guy's-- if their honest became rich because they knew it
attracted women? Of yea, a rich father always helps. The sad part is it all
works in reverse for wealthy women. Wealthy women scare off most guys. I have
a very good looking ex-girlfriend, blond, wealthy, etc. move to Silicon Valley
hoping to lasso some guy--she is still single. I truly believe men are
intimidated by her position in life. In all honesty--I was extremely attracted
to her, but wanted someone with different values--yes--children, introspective
--a Zooey, or Fran, but there's a part of me who wondered if she was
struggling would I look at her differently? I look at the personal ads and
almost 100% of the time the ad I want to say "It all works in reverse."
Meaning what's desirable for women is not desirable for men. I hope this
changes in the future.

~~~
swombat
Ok, so, let me enlighten you as to why you're being downvoted.

First, your post reads very rambly. That doesn't help much, though it probably
actually does help a little, since the more what you're saying becomes clear,
the more likely you are to get downvoted.

Which brings me to the second point. Your post is highly misogynistic - read
up about it here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misogyny](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misogyny)
. At various points, you make the following arguments:

\- Women simply aren't into tech

\- You don't want women to be into tech

\- Because it doesn't fit your stereotype of what women should be like

\- Your view of what women should be like is they're there to help you with
some aspects of your life, like having children, etc

\- Successful women are doomed to not be successful by your stereotype of what
women should do

\- Successful women are scary

These are very distasteful, anti-women points that peg you clearly as either
someone who believes this stuff because he's an asshole, or someone who
believes this stuff because he hasn't spent 5 minutes researching the topic
and is running on stereotypes. The latter's only advantage is that maybe
there's hope for you to get better over time.

That's why you're being downvoted. You should really spend some time thinking
about what kind of person the above beliefs make you, and start re-examining
where they come from and how you can change them in yourself.

~~~
tinkerdol
As a female, thank you for your post. I should also mention, I find this
attitude very attractive, and if you are single, I would like to take you out
to dinner. As long as you don't mind, of course, that I will pay with all the
money I make from my tech job.

~~~
uce054
Thank you for outing yourself as someone who finds witch-hunts and ad-hominem
shaming behaviour attractive. As a male, I would pay _not_ to have dinner with
you.

~~~
tinkerdol
>I would pay not to have dinner with you.

How nice of you! When can I collect my check? :)

